# Nice 3-inch 686 plus for Xmas



## caloy (Nov 27, 2008)

Wife gave me a nice Xmas gift, 3-inch 686 plus.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweeeet! Love those grips, too...


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

DJ Niner said:


> Sweeeet! *Love those grips, too*...


That was the first thing I saw. I have never owned a S&W. I will have to add one some day.

Very nice!


----------

